# Temperature emergency



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay, normally my terribilis vivarium is in the 70-80 range. However, today when i turned on their lights to see the temperature, i was shocked. It was 54.0! The terribilis were inactive, hiding in the leaf litter with only their faces poking out. Then, in about 10 seconds it rose to 54.9, but no higher. Now it's down to 54.4 again. I'm getting confused and worried. They have fully functional heat lamps, why the hell has their temperature drpped by 20+ degrees overnight? Please help my frogs!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

*Update:* Temperature is now 53.5...


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

what is the temperature of the room that they are in?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can the thermometer be messed up?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can you feel a temperature change in the tank from When it used to be 70-80? If you can, then how cold is the room they are in?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> what is the temperature of the room that they are in?


Room temp is around 68-74, generally. I keep my terribs at a few degrees above that. Someone else came up with a suggestion on Canadart. I


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Can the thermometer be messed up?


Actually someone on Canadart suggested that.



frogfreak said:


> Is it possible the temperature gauge was fried during the storm last night?
> 
> I'm guessing your house isn't 54F right now.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Can you feel a temperature change in the tank from When it used to be 70-80? If you can, then how cold is the room they are in?


Yes it does feel a bit cold to be honest.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like your gauge is messed up with room temperatures around 70 that is where you tank should be at also.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

Is your AC working and is your viv right in front or under an AC vent that is blowing cold air directly on the viv?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

@beatusb
No, it is not. It is now reading 65, so whether it is messed up or if the vivarium is cold, it's warming up quite quickly.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you didn't see a lot of condensation on the exterior of the enclosure, I doubt it was 54 F... It probably would have been dripping water... 

Ed


----------

